# Sea monkeys in larger tank? how much extra salt?



## rninne

We decided to give sea monkeys a go as fish food after our first attempt at hatching brine shrimp didnt work out so good... 

Anyway I have tried looking this up on the internet and cannot find anything on how much extra salt to add per 100mls(or any other measurement for that matter) to larger bowls. We did not get a kit with the bowl in it and are using a small 1 litre bowl I had been using to house sick bettas in. 

Anyone have any idea how much extra salt we would need to add? Would the same rule as brine shrimp do? roughly 1 tsp per 2 litres?


----------



## bmlbytes

I would think that the same rule for brine shrimp would apply, considering the sea monkeys are just a special breed of brine shrimp. 

The water purifier packet that you get with sea monkeys are just dechlorinator and aquarium salt. I read you can substitute this with regular dechlorinator (per the directions on the bottle), and aquarium salt in a 3 tablespoons to 5 gallons (19 liters) proportion. For a 2 liter tank, that would be about 1 teaspoon. So your original idea was correct.


----------

